# Stmp3500



## gillhaj02 (Dec 22, 2004)

i recently tried inputting my mp3 player into my computer when i got asked for STMP3500 drivers, does anybody know what this means? or better yet can anybody direct me in the way of these drivers

tnx in advance


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Is your Player a Curtis??? I Googled "STMP3500" and found a discusion over what a POS it was and that they could not get the required SMTP3500 driver for it Sigma Tel chip.

I didn't go much beyond that. You might what to Google it yourself and see what else there is to be gleaned. You may find a driver site. I did, but only for WIN98.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/

Pick your mp3 player out of the three listed.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

GRD, how do you know he has one of those players?


----------



## bowlynd (Sep 23, 2006)

hi i have a sigmatel stmp3500 and it wont work can any one help me out
and find me the firmware version 002.600.800 coz thats the one was on
the player and i tryed to upgrade it and it was the wrong firmware so
please can you find me the firmware so i can get it working again coz
im off on holidays tomorrow and i want to take the player with me hope
you can help me out i will be so happy if you can find the firmware

cheers


----------

